

Why I Finally Joined Mixergy - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2013/03/why-i-finally-j.php

======
jcr
DanielBMarkham, you mentioned your startup but didn't link to it? --I think my
curiosity is showing through a bit too much. ;)

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Sadly, I'm probably guilty of jumping around too much, hence the blog post
today.

I need to do better. Much better.

